# Patrick Hamilton: salvation by works denigrates Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 24, 2021)

*He that thinketh to be saved by his works calleth him self Christ*

For he calleth him self his saviour which pertaineth to Christ only. What is a saviour but he that saveth, & he sayeth I save my self, which is as much to say as I am Christ for Christ only is the saviour of the world we should do no good works for ye intend to get the inheritance of heaven or remission of sin. For who so ever believeth to get the inheritance of heaven or remission of sin through works, he believeth not to get that for Christ’s sake. And they that believe not that their sins are forgiven them and that they shall be saved for Christ’s sake, they believe not the gospel. For the gospel sayeth, you shall be saved for Christ’s sake, your sins are forgiven for Christ’s sake. He that believeth not the gospel believeth not God.

So it followeth that they which believe to be saved by their works, or to get remission of their sins by their own deeds believe not God: but recount him as a liar & so utterly deny him to be God. Thou wilt say, shall we then do no good deeds? I say not so but I say we should do no good works for the intent to get the inheritance of heaven or remission of sin. For if we believe to get the inheritance of heaven through good works, then we believe not to get it through the promise of God: or if we think to get remission of our sin the we believe not that they are forgiven us, & so we count God a liar. ...

For more, see Patrick Hamilton: salvation by works denigrates Christ.


----------

